# How long does it take for a chihuahua to bond to you?



## Glutzz (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm getting my chihuahua puppy soon and I'm super excited! Yet I'm kinda worried. When we first get him I'll have a whole entire week or two to spend time with him, but then I'll be going back to school.  I usually don't get back until 4 in the afternoon(People will be at the house while I'm gone)

I know that most chihuahuas really only bond to one person so how long does it typically take for a chihuahua to bond with that person? Will he end up bonding with the person that takes care of him while I'm gone?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

All chis are different. My first chi never really seemed to bond with anyone cause there were 4 of us living in the house and everyone played with her. The chi I have now (Midgie) was born here cause I had her mother (My first chi). I let my mother have pick of the litter and she chose Midgie. She lived in PA with my mother for about 8 months, then I got her back due to the loss of Midgie's mother. She bonded with me immediately and was/is attached at the hip. I know I could go away for a week (which would kill her), but when I get back, she'd still be bonded. (Once bonded, always bonded). Lol 
It's hard to say if or who a puppy would bond to. I wouldn't worry about it. Just give your pup lots of love, play-time and walkies and your pup will love you no matter what.


----------



## SWHouston (Aug 23, 2013)

"All Chis are different", is so true.

But, time spend with it isn't all that would make the difference. You two will "click" or not. And if you do, the time spent away from the other, only makes the homecoming better.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I agree with the others, every dog is different so it's hard to tell. I've had 3 chis so far and none have bonded with only one person. They love me and my partner equally. I think this is due to us training and taking care of them together. 

If you're the one taking care of him, training him, feeding him and you spend time playing with him, teaching him tricks with treats, giving him lots of love and affection, taking him for walks, etc. when you're with him, then I'm sure he will bond with you even if he spends part of the day with someone else. Plus one or 2 weeks off with him at the start should help.


----------



## sugarmag (Jun 19, 2013)

I used to have the same concerns as you do when I got my chi, Chica. Because of work, I would drop her off to spend the day with my in laws 3-4 days a week and then pick her up on my way home in the evenings. I was worried that she would bond more with my mother-in-law than with me, but that hasn't been the case at all. I have Chica with me every night, every day on the weekends, during all vacation time, when I get to work from home, etc. She LOVES her "grandparents" and is so excited when I drop her off at their house in the morning, but she is super duper excited to see me when I pick her up in the evenings. I socialize her by taking her around lots of different people and places all the time and she has turned out to be SUCH a sweet little girl! Certain people she gets really excited to see, but she knows her mommy (me) and is clearly my dog. She keeps me in her sight, follows me around, etc. and I think it's because I do the most for her in terms of her care, exercise, socialization, etc. Don't worry, it'll work out 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Glutzz (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks guys! I would hate to have a chihuahua and him to not even want to play with me!


----------

